# Milling blade conundrum



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Laguna 14 12 and some smallish cherry and oak logs I want to mill with it. 

The whole thing has been on hold while I track down the right blade. I did some digging and was recommended a 3/4" 2 tpi Lenox Flexback. 

Trouble is the only place I can find it charges shipping that comes close to 50% of the cost of the blade. I know I should just buy more blades to make the shipping worth it but what was a $20 investment is now $60, and all for blades I've never tried before. 

I live very close to a Woodcraft but the only blades they carry in the 115" size are Laguan ProForce, which in my experience have an embarrassingly short lifespan (too dull to use after 1-2 resaws). When I'm lucky I can find a 115" 3/4" 3 tpi Timberwolf blade which fare better than laguna but I'm really interested in trying out a 2 tpi especially with this project. 

Has anyone had experience with the Flexback that might indicate buying a few of them will be worth it? Are there better retailers I'm just not aware of? Is the 2 tpi Lenox significantly better than the 3 tpi timberwolf? Any and all suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I bumped this for you--I'm trying to learn a bit about milling --so I'll be watching this.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is a place that I believe is the blade you are looking for. $21 and $8 shipping per order
http://www.toolcenter.com/96619FLB92935.html


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's another that has them $21, don't know shipping cost because you have to fill out all the info to get shipping cost but they let you choose shipping method and they offer them in raker or alternate teeth.
http://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/lenox-flex-back-versatile-carbon-steel-bandsaw-blade


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

The later was the site I had checked with pretty high shipping. The former appears to be a better deal, much appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can get them from Grizzly*

2/3 TPI blades:
Bi metal
http://www.grizzly.com/products/143-x-3-4-x-035-x-2-3-TPI-Pos-Claw-Bi-Metal-Bandsaw-Blade/T25060


Swedish Steel
http://www.grizzly.com/products/143-x-3-4-x-025-x-2-3-TPI-Pos-Claw-Bandsaw-Blade/T25049


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

I use the Timber Wolf blade for cutting green wood.

http://timberwolfblades.com/proddetail.php?prod=102PC

Timber Wolf® 1" X 2PC

*Blade Designation:* Milling Logs or Resawing Green Boards

*Width:* 1"
*TPI (Tooth Per Inch):* 2
*Tooth Design:* PC (positive claw)
*Blade Thickness:* .035
*Kerf:* .065
*Tooth Hook Angle:* 6.5°
*Tooth Set Pattern: *5 Raker Set
*Radius of Cut:* 7 1/8”

My local Woodcraft store usually has one in stock for my Rikon 10-345. I purchased my Rikon from that store in 2010. The blade price is under $50 at the local store. I could purchase the same blade from the Timber Wolf site for $38, but they charge $20 for shipping. When my local Woodcraft store stops stocking the blade, I will probably start purchasing three (3) or more blades at a time from the Timber Wolf site. The blade has been lasting through about 1000 bd ft of green lumber before becoming too dull to use. I usually cut 4/4 thick and between 4 and 11" wide boards. The longest I can usually handle is about 92".

I haven't tried sharpening a blade yet. I will have to look into that in the next couple of months.

Tensioning the blade can be a little finicky, but I do like the blade overall.

Timber Wolf recommends the following blade for kiln dried resawing:

http://timberwolfblades.com/proddetail.php?prod=103PC

Timber Wolf® 1" X 3PC

*Blade Designation:* Resawing Kiln Dry Domestic Wood

*Width:* 1"
*TPI (Tooth Per Inch):* 3
*Tooth Design:* PC (positive claw)
*Blade Thickness:* .035
*Kerf:* .059
*Tooth Hook Angle:* 6.5°
*Tooth Set Pattern: *5 Raker Set
*Radius of Cut:* 7 1/8”

The differences are the TPI and the Kerf.


----------

